# Audi Tradition Celebrates 25 Years of Sport quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi Sport quattro has just turned 25 years of age. In 1983, the "Shorty", as it was affectionately known, caused a sensation as the most powerful series-produced German car. It is thus logical that Audi Tradition will be represented at the 20th Techno Classica in Essen, Germany (from 26 to 30 March 2008) with the motto "25 years of Audi Sport quattro". The five featured series-production vehicles will not be the only highlights on the Audi stand in Hall Seven. As a special feature, Audi Tradition will be presenting the latest addition to its own historic collection: the Audi Sport quattro Group B rally car. There are only five remaining examples of this race car worldwide. New from this year: Audi Tradition will now be offering a strictly limited edition (333 units) 1:43-scale model car of the year, the first of which can be purchased at the Techno Classica. In 2008 this is an Audi Sport quattro in orange.
* Full Story *


----------

